# BOB versus Burley



## OdysseyOnWheels (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been scouring high and low for a used BOB trailer, and only today have I gotten a CL response from someone. But, also today I was wondering if maybe the Burley might be better since it centers the weight over the wheel axle of the trailer and putting less weight on the rear tire of the bike.

So, are Burley's a better choice? Is the tradeoff the between the two the fact that the Burley is wider than the BOB's? Are the BOB's more popular since they have the ability to kind of stack stuff?

Just curious as to what people's thoughts are on the + / - 's of each. Thanks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

If you think you will ever haul kids a 2 wheel trailer is the way to go. Otherwise the fact that a single wheel trailer will fit through the same hole (width) that a rolling bike will is the killer reason to get a BOB.


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 25, 2005)

I've a Burley Nomad and like it because I can collapse it down to a few inches for storage. It also has the ability to stack items ontop


----------



## OdysseyOnWheels (Apr 21, 2008)

paulrad9 said:


> I've a Burley Nomad and like it because I can collapse it down to a few inches for storage. It also has the ability to stack items ontop


But what about its width? Do you find it a pain when you have a narrower shoulder going across bridges where there might not be any shoulder or when you're in a city???

The other thing is the BOB IBEX has the suspension. How does your Nomad respond when you're going along on some washboard roads or bumpy gravel paths???


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I have the suspensionless BOB, and I love it. I have only pulled kid trailers other than the BOB, and there is a world of difference. For cargo, get the BOB.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Oh man!*



OdysseyOnWheels said:


> ....The other thing is the BOB IBEX has the suspension. How does your Nomad respond when you're going along on some washboard roads or bumpy gravel paths???


If you are in any way thinking about off-road stay away from 2-wheel trailers!


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't think the widths are much different. I live in the city and have used it around time, but have avoided riding it during peak times.

Recommended tire pressure is pretty low, maybe 60psi, so suspension is not needed for on-road rides.. I've used my to carry balsa planes which are pretty fragile and I've never had a problem. The 12" ruler in the photo gives a perspective on size


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I have the suspensionless BOB, and I love it. I have only pulled kid trailers other than the BOB, and there is a world of difference. For cargo, get the BOB.


We have a BOB and it is good. However we are contemplating a nomad for the simple reason that it has more cargo capicity. Reading comments on the nomad we have learned its handling is somewhat neutral as well. I like that it folds down too.


----------



## OdysseyOnWheels (Apr 21, 2008)

paulrad9 said:


> I don't think the widths are much different. I live in the city and have used it around time, but have avoided riding it during peak times.
> 
> Recommended tire pressure is pretty low, maybe 60psi, so suspension is not needed for on-road rides.. I've used my to carry balsa planes which are pretty fragile and I've never had a problem. The 12" ruler in the photo gives a perspective on size


Does it look like there is any way to modify the Nomad on your own to create a suspension system?


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

Depends what you want it for. I was in the market for on and off-road touring, and I was seriously considering a Bob Ibex, to the point of actually trying to purchase one. In the end, I have decided to get an Extrawheel.

But, a two-wheel design like the Burley looks more practical in terms of hauling large cargo around, IMHO.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

The BOB worked just fine for a trip to the aluminum can recycling yard for me:


----------



## OdysseyOnWheels (Apr 21, 2008)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> In the end, I have decided to get an Extrawheel.


What was the deciding factor in choosing the Extrawheel? I went to the site. I am leery of how the thing attaches to the rear wheel. It's basically just a tension that keeps the trailer forks pressing inward on the skewer right? And that tension is being set by two little screws? Seems like over time and abuse that could come undone or slip off or something. There aren't even any securing pins, right? I like the general design, but not sure about the attachment...


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

What is the rated capacity of the Burely? I know it is 70 lbs for the BOB.


----------



## OdysseyOnWheels (Apr 21, 2008)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> What is the rated capacity of the Burely? I know it is 70 lbs for the BOB.


100lbs


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

I love my Nomad. For off road I wouldn't use it though. I would use the single wheeled BOB, it'll be more stable due to it's dual mounting system. Also a few of the BOB models have a suspension system. My lady and I load up our Nomad for treks to a nearby lake. It tracks real nice. I've added a top rack to strap our lawn chairs and big beach umbrella down with no problems. For general purpose use go with the Nomad. For heavier loads that won't bounce eveywhere consider the BOB. The Nomad will carry 100 pounds and the wheels come off very easy with a quick release on each wheel. Pretty good for haulin' home our goodies. Check out some of MB1's many posts showing he and his wife haulin' home the groceries or travelling abroad.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*vs.*

I have a Yakima trailer (almost exactly like a Bob) and a 2 wheeled kid trailer. 

The Yakima I have used tons to haul a chainsaw and other equipment out rough mountain bike trails so I can cut up trees that have fallen across the trail. The good things are that it's narrow, tracks well behind the bike, very low center of gravity. The bad things are that if you stop and get the bike sort of out of kilter with the trailer, bad things start happening -- it wants to turn your bike over while jack knifing; also, with no suspension, on a trail at any speed over about 5 mph it was bouncing all over the place.

The kid trailer is vastly more stable. It has almost zero affect on the bike, and supports almost all it's own weight. However, it's about twice as wide, and with the tires out at the sides, you could drop a tire over the road edge if you weren't careful. It also sort of acts like a parachute, so don't count on cruising at 20 mph. 

If I were shooting for performance or had to ride in vary narrow spaces, I'd use the Bob. If, at slower speeds, greater weight or bulk, and/or greater stability were the priority, I'd use a kid trailer.

So, to travel across the country with no support, tent, sleeping bag, etc., Bob. Go get 6 bags of groceries, kid trailer.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*what about elevators*



MB1 said:


> Otherwise the fact that a single wheel trailer will fit through the same hole (width) that a rolling bike will is the killer reason to get a BOB.


I have thought about a BOB many times, but I live in an apartment building and use the elevator. The elevator barely fits my bike. I think that negotiating the hallway then the elevator would approach the impossible with a trailer.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

It depends what you are going to use it for. I have a kid trailer (cheapo Rhode Gear, not Burley), with a 100 lb rating. I used it to haul a full weeks worth of groceries the other day (for a family of 6). I had something like 6 gallons of milk/juice and lots of other heavy stuff, as well as chips and eggs. It all fit in with plenty of room to spare (no stacking). I plan on making a plywood floor for it to keep it from sagging in the middle, but it still worked well. I got some fore/aft pulsing as I mashed the pedals, but any trailer will do that. But I never got any wandering or swaying, which is a big advantage of having 2 wheels. I was also able to put some weight behind the wheels to balance the load to get some weight off the tongue. There was *at least* 75lbs of stuff in there.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I have a Burley and I love it. There are times when I wonder if I'd like a BOB better, but I'll probably never know.

I will say the width of the Burley is rarely, rarely a factor. It's not as wide as it seems; in fact, when I used it with my Cannondale hybrid it wasn't much wider than my handlebars.


----------

